# HALLOWEEN is an opportunity?



## Laela (Oct 31, 2011)

I happen tune in to the 'other' Christian station in my area when I heard a guy giving tips on _Halloween_...? "tips"... such as, seeingTrick-or-Treat in the neighborhood as an opportunity spread the Gospel and to meet your neighbors. That this time of year shouldn't be when Christians lock up and hide.

He recommends, letting your "light shine" and be sure to give out the GOOD candy..not just any old candy. And with each candy, give out a track or pamphlet about Jesus. He saw nothing wrong with the kids dressing up to go Trick-or-Treating..."what's wrong with that?" he asked. Use this chance to do a "reverse Trick-or-Treat and go door to door to share Jesus.

What is a reverse Trick-or-Treat? .... 

Oil and water do not mix. Anyone heard any other outrageous holiday Christian gimmicks in their area?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 31, 2011)

This has been on my mind lately....I know I need to read up on this, but something with "christians" partaking in Halloween activities, allowing their kids to dress up and throwing parties just sets something off in my spirit....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 31, 2011)

we (the church) are so much like the world, adding Jesus to it can't make it right


----------



## JinaRicci (Oct 31, 2011)

I know people who do this and I don't get it either.  We don't need to have a counter- to everything.  I'm not locked up. When my bell rings (most kids know the drill by now), I answer, say Hi and explain why I don't celebrate Halloween.  I think that's being a witness too.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 31, 2011)

We suppose to be sharing Jesus everyday of our lives..and Christians shouldnt have anything to do with halloween..Its in NO way of God...and i hate this churches still try to celebrate it on the cool with this "Harvest Day" stuff.... People always try to make stuff godly, but the bible says the things He has called unclean we cant make them clean. And the candy thing? Kids can eat candy any day of the year...what that got to do with anything...?? Parents let their kids be all types of things ghosts, devil, witches..ect..why not teach them to be Christ like?

Halloween is centered around being scared and fear....but the bible says He has not given us a spirit of fear, so that shows us right there its not of God


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Oct 31, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> We suppose to be sharing Jesus everyday of our lives..and Christians shouldnt have anything to do with halloween..Its in NO way of God...and i hate this churches still try to celebrate it on the cool with this "Harvest Day" stuff.... People always try to make stuff godly, but the bible says the things He has called unclean we cant make them clean. And the candy thing? Kids can eat candy any day of the year...what that got to do with anything...?? Parents let their kids be all types of things ghosts, devil, witches..ect..why not teach them to be Christ like?
> 
> Halloween is centered around being scared and fear....but the bible says He has not given us a spirit of fear, so that shows us right there its not of God


 I saw a picture of a baby in a devil costume and it made me so sad...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 31, 2011)

JinaRicci, exactly giving a reason for why you belief what you believe not adding Jesus to it trying to 'gloss' over what true meaning of Halloween ...truly we have lost our fear of God, there is no reverence no awe no anything.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 31, 2011)

I get so upset with this stuff. The parents wonder why these kids be acting up, but look at the things they open their kids up to. They let them play those evil video games about shooting and killing, allow them to watch alllll types of movies about drug, cursing and sex and then wonder "Why is Johnny acting so disrespectful?"...well look at what they expose their kids too.

I firmly believe that all  things comes with spirits..I really believe that call me crazy, but its true..Thats why I monitor the things I listen to, watch or am involved with..We invite the devil in our house with the television programs we watch


True testimony, i was a bbbiiggggg fan of crime shows, such as Law and Order, CSI, Criminal Minds. I loovved these shows. So I began noticing that I didnt have peace in my house or wherever I went. I would always think someone was in my house or if I went to Walmart I would be nervous walking to my car, I would think someone was going to attack me, thats becuz all these crime shows came with a spirit of fear. Soon as i stopped watching it, it went away. God began to minister to my mind and was like "How can you find enjoyment in the things I hate" (rape, killing, voilence ) etc. So i monitor everything that i put into my spirit.


Ok, so back to the Halloween thread.....



crlsweetie912 said:


> I saw a picture of a baby in a devil costume and it made me so sad...


----------



## aribell (Oct 31, 2011)

The perspective that many churches are taking toward Halloween is actually not much different than that which led to the creation of Christmas and Easter as religious holidays.  The Church decided to attempt to superimpose a God-honoring celebration upon a demonic one in order to combat the wickedness of the pagan celebrations.  I'm not saying at all that the Church ought to have done so, but I do believe that if churches and Christians are criticized for attempting to witness to unbelievers on this day, then Christians celebrating Christmas and Easter are subject to the same criticism because both of those holidays also have clearly pagan roots.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Oct 31, 2011)

While Halloween masquerades as childish fun and frolic, it is serious business in the occult world because witchcraft, wicca, satanism and paganism believe, on the night of Halloween, devils and spirits are unleashed. They perform their most hideous and potent rituals on the night of Halloween. It is therefore not surprising that over 1.2 million practicing and proud witches live in America, witchcraft currently is the fastest growing religion in America we have to decide as Christian who we serve because you cannot serve two masters, and this is not a religious celebration IMHO that we should partake of.  

In essences this is the most sacred and holist celebration day for witchcraft, wicca, satanism, and paganism but that's just my interpretation of today's events.


----------



## aribell (Oct 31, 2011)

(_This is not against what you've posted Laela, not at all.  I also take issue with what my church is doing today_.)

I'm not exactly sure where this thought is going (mine), but I feel something has to be said about not defiling one another's consciences.  I think I became more knowledgeable about evil in this respect from the church than I ever did from the world, but I don't think that's entirely a good thing.  In one respect, believers should definitely see more clearly than the world.  We _should_ know and discern more and thereby avoid evil.  At the same time, I think that Scripture is clear that in many ways this type of thing is a matter of conscience.  I Cor. 8 & 10, show that what is done in ignorance/innocence does not make one a partaker in evil--particularly when we know that the God we serve is infinitely more powerful than any demon walking around on this earth.  But sometimes we as believers feel like we have a duty to come up and make sure people see as evil what would otherwise have meant nothing to them, and I honestly don't believe that's spiritually beneficial to anyone.  (I speak of things that are not inherently sinful--dressing up or getting candy is not an inherently sinful thing)

There are people who will want to say that a five year old dressed up as a ladybug going door to door asking for candy is participating in demonic activity, and I have to say that I completely disagree with that.  Are there many many people worshiping Satan today?  Yes, there are.  But to worship something is an intentional act of paying homage.  No trick or treater is going to accidentally worship Satan, unless they choose to glorify something evil in their costume or the movies they watch.

I do agree that those who have consciousness of the spiritual realities of Halloween ought to refrain from participating in it.  I just think that we also have to remember that not everyone has that same level of consciousness.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Oct 31, 2011)

Halloween is the one of the highest days in the wicca community. Why would we as Christians need to celebrate this. God is not an alternative. God does not put His approval on everything we try to put Him in. It is a celebration of darkness, death, ghost, devils, etc. They also do evil sacrifices on this day. We should be a light and pray for lost souls.


----------



## creolefox (Oct 31, 2011)

hanna_light said:


> While Halloween masquerades as childish fun and frolic, it is serious business in the occult world because witchcraft, wicca, satanism and paganism believe, on the night of Halloween, devils and spirits are unleashed. They perform their most hideous and potent rituals on the night of Halloween. It is therefore not surprising that over 1.2 million practicing and proud witches live in America, witchcraft currently is the fastest growing religion in America we have to decide as Christian who we serve because you cannot serve two masters, and this is not a religious celebration IMHO that we should partake of.
> 
> In essences this is the most sacred and holist celebration day for witchcraft, wicca, satanism, and paganism but that's just my interpretation of today's events.



What source states witchcraft as the fastest growing religion in America??


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2011)

creolefox said:


> What source states witchcraft as the fastest growing religion in America??



Without a doubt it is and it's nothing new.   The evidence and the sources are all around us.  It's been growing quite rapidly for quite some time. 

The New Age Movement:  'The Secret' i.e. Laws of Attraction

The media, i.e.  Harry Potter, Twilight, Charmed;; 

The secular music industry (The illuminati)

Homosexuality, the push for gay marriage.   Oh yes indeed it is... witchcraft; there's a spirit behind this agenda which is an afront against God, 

For years, I've been asking God, _'Father, how is this activity gaining so much attention and so much approval when people know how wrong it is?   It just doesn't make any sense.  None at all? "_

Why were so there many Churches and professing Christians and yet still the every growing mass of homosexuality. 

The answer, plain as day:   "Witch Craft". The 'mother' of homosexuality, the nurturer, the life giver of it is witch craft.    My mind is like,  Wow!  Wow!   WOW !!!  This makes sense.   And of course it makes sense, God is giving us the answers.       

How so?   The answers are so obvious and yet so subtle and at the same time, so blatant.    

Demasculation of men:  Mothers who 'feminize' their sons.  "My Princess Boy" and the little boy who wants to join the Girl Scouts.  It's always the mother or predominantly other females in the forefront  of this behaviour.  Men who support this are almost always following behind the women who support it; and are always in the background; even if in the forefront, there's still a woman leading.     

So...who's dominating here?   The female in the same role of Jezebel, a witch, whose prey were men in leadership, with the full objective of demasculating men.   Jezebel's husband NEVER stood up to her; he feared his own wife.   This same woman who put the fear and footed flight into the heart of the Prophet Elijah.  

I didn't realize the connection / correlation, the degree of the relationship, that both witchcraft and homosexuality have.   I was recently sharing a discussion with some 'sisters' of mine in the Lord, and not only did they bring this out, I began to see for myself just how true this was.     It's scarey.   Truly scarey. 

See,  witchcraft uses sex to get to the soul.  No other connection can tie one's soul to another as sex can.   This I knew due to learning about soul ties.    The Lord reminded me of several scriptures in Proverbs 5  which is loaded with revelation regarding seduction.

Another revelation:  Why does a homosexual man take on the traits of feminity?   

Who's the nurturer of it?  A female who is influenced by the spirit of witchcraft!   

Yes this is a mother who may not be a witch, yet she is under the spiritual influence of one.   Hence her son taking on feminine traits as his gender.  

And yes, the female -- lesbian taking on the traits of a man who is doing what?  Demasculating; a spirit of witchcraft out to prove that she is better than any man. 

Watch the  correlation, the degree of the relation between the spirit of witch craft and the growing acceptance of homosexuality.    The mother, the nuturer, the encourager.. witchcraft.   These spirits are 'one'. 

It's an awesome study.   Awesome because God is giving His answers.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2011)

An article sharing about witchcraft being America's fastest growing 'religion'.. 

http://wwrn.org/articles/36413/

Wicca is America's fastest growing religion, says Witch School
John Thomas Didymus ("Digital Journal," October 26, 2011)

*USA - Wicca is America's fastest growing religion, says Witch School, and within the next decade Wicca will become the third largest religion in America, behind only Christianity and Islam.*

According to Witch School, there is already a shortage of teachers of Witchcraft and Wicca and the school is offering over 120 online courses for people interested in intensive studies in the "Craft."

The school quotes editor Thomas Horn, in a press release for the book God's Ghostbusters saying, "In the United States alone, there are now more than two hundred thousand registered Witches and as many as 8 million unregistered practitioners of 'the Craft.'"

Ed Hubbarb, Co-Founder of Witch School, agrees with Thomas Hubbard. He says:

“There is such a rapid spiritual reorientation in America occurring, that the need for thousands of Wiccan teachers over the course of the next decade will be required to meet the demand for basic teachings. Because of Wicca’s liberating beliefs and useful skills, people want to understand and embrace it, and learn how to awaken their inner abilities.”

The growth of Wicca is revealed in statistics the Witch School quotes casually. The school claims it has helped over 200,000 students learn about "the Craft":

"Witch School has been working for the past 10 years to train teachers and mentors for the task that lies ahead. The online education system has made it easy to discover what Wicca has to offer, and has helped over 200,000 students learn more about this fascinating subject. You can discover more about Witch School at their website, WitchSchool.com."

The Halloween season brings the tremendous growth in Wicca into focus. Salem, the "Halloween Capital of the World," is buzzing with activities, and according to The World of Witches Museum, which offers "Witch City" tourists expert guide and information resources, Salem in the Halloween season, offers:

"...an amazing number of psychics, mediums, and clairvoyants, available for every kind of reading, séance, and spiritual message. Few places in the entire world have such concentration of supernatural energies and psychic skills."

Leaders of the Wiccan community are excited about the public enthusiasm for the religion, and there is drive to give public access to a culture driven underground in the centuries of cultural dominance of Christianity. Witch School expresses its pleasure in the new freedom and opportunity for open practice of the Wiccan belief system:

"People who practice Wicca now have the ability to learn and share their faith in ways that have never before been conceived. They want to build their community in a free and open manner, legally protected under Constitutional law...The desire to be open about their beliefs and share their knowledge and skills with other like-minded individuals is what continues to drive them."


----------



## Laela (Oct 31, 2011)

I understand Nicola; not taking it personally. 
I could very well apply the concept of defiling one's conscience to the on-air person who is asking Christians who don't celebrate, what's so wrong with partaking in activities that are exclusively Halloween, ie. giving out candy, wearing costumes.   A year ago, I'd thought differently about Halloween.  

Coincidentally on the way home, God sent a timely message to me over the air waves about being a change agent. JinaRicci says she just opened the door and told them she doesn't celebrate. that's being a change agent...not doing what everyone else is doing, thus causing a shift in thought and behavior. A person's mind  can't change if they aren't challenged to see things differently. That's part of the church's role in the great commission. Going against the grain.. 



nicola.kirwan said:


> (_This is not against what you've posted Laela, not at all.  I also take issue with what my church is doing today_.)
> 
> I'm not exactly sure where this thought is going (mine), but I feel something has to be said about *not defiling one another's consciences.*  I think I became more knowledgeable about evil in this respect from the church than I ever did from the world, but I don't think that's entirely a good thing.  In one respect, believers should definitely see more clearly than the world.  We _should_ know and discern more and thereby avoid evil.  At the same time, I think that Scripture is clear that in many ways this type of thing is a matter of conscience.  I Cor. 8 & 10, show that what is done in ignorance/innocence does not make one a partaker in evil--particularly when we know that the God we serve is infinitely more powerful than any demon walking around on this earth.  But sometimes we as believers feel like we have a duty to come up and make sure people see as evil what would otherwise have meant nothing to them, and I honestly don't believe that's spiritually beneficial to anyone.  (I speak of things that are not inherently sinful--dressing up or getting candy is not an inherently sinful thing)
> 
> ...


----------



## delitefulmane (Oct 31, 2011)

I was wondering where the thread that discussed Christians not celebrating Halloween. We didn't have too many 'trick-or-treaters' ring the bell tonight, but the few that came made me wonder if we could have said anything other than "Sorry, we don't have any candy." In talking to a friend of mine, I told her my family shouldn't have said sorry! Im not sorry because I know who I serve! 

ETA:
A poster in another thread who mentioned that she didn't have her sign up before the trick-or-treaters came gave me ideas for next year. Maybe a sign on the door that read "No candy here because we serve the One true God, Jesus Christ"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 1, 2011)

Shimmie many people because they don't know limited wicthcraft to magic (black and white), roots, vodoo etc., 

I dont want to turn the thread into something it wasn't intended by posting a list, but    rebellion, disobedience and manipulation are also forms of 'witchcraft'


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 1, 2011)

*1 Samuel 15:23*

*King James Version (KJV)*



* 23For rebellion is as the sin of witchcraft, and stubbornness is as iniquity and idolatry.*



withcraft isnt just spells and curses, it much more deeper than that in the eyes of God..


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Same spirit!!! I posted that before I read yours 



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Shimmie many people because they don't know limited wicthcraft to magic (black and white), roots, vodoo etc.,
> 
> I dont want to turn the thread into something it wasn't intended by posting a list, but rebellion, disobedience and manipulation are also forms of 'witchcraft'


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie many people because they don't know limited wicthcraft to magic (black and white), roots, vodoo etc.,
> 
> I dont want to turn the thread into something it wasn't intended by posting a list, but    *rebellion, disobedience and manipulation are also forms of 'witchcraft'*



   "Jezebel" 



Alicialynn86 said:


> *1 Samuel 15:23*
> 
> *King James Version (KJV)*
> 
> ...



Thank you.   What the two of you share is true, witchcraft goes much further.   

I was addressing the Poster's question, asking: 

_What source states witchcraft as the fastest growing religion in America?? _

Quick note:  Regarding 'spells'.   Biblically, there's no such thing.  No one can place a spell upon anyone.   

Thanks again, your posts are on point.    There is indeed much more to this.  I simply did not go into it... as much.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 1, 2011)

True, no such things as far as the power of spells,but people pratice these rituals. I went into a bookstore and i was amazed how many books they had on casting spells and on witchcraft...and the more disturbing thing is this is under the religious section...which is really weird.Society is really open up to this. In my area, I live in the South..withcraft is really bad down here..Thats why we cant go by looks either..naturally we think people who practice witchcraft wear the black lipstick, treach coats...but noooooooooooo, they look like soccer moms! Thats why discernment is soooo important. God wont leave us ignorant. I had did some research on different things that seem common but has a deeper origin to it. I like to be knowledgeable about whats going on. Let me share some with yall..yall may already know though 

Oh the "innocent" peace sign we see everywhere!!!







"Throughout the last 2,000 years this symbol has designated hatred of Christians. Nero, who despised Christians, crucified the Apostle Peter on a cross head downward. This hideous event resembled the Teutonic cross and became a popular pagan insignia of the day. Thereafter, this sign became known as the 'Neronic cross.'
"The symbol's origin in history proves it to be the visual mystic character for 'Aum' (the split 'Y'). This is the sacred word to the Hindu. Chanting 'Aum' is supposed to help awaken 'the serpent power of Brahma' at the base of the human spine. Occultist Albert Pike also identifies this symbol as mystical in his book on Freemasonry Morals and Dogma.​





The peace symbol (also called the "broken cross," "crow's foot," "witch's foot," "Nero Cross," "sign of the 'broken Jew,'" and the "symbol of the 'anti-Christ''') is actually a cross with the arms broken. It also signifies the "gesture of despair," and the "death of man.''
"The Germanic tribes who used it attributed strange and mystical properties to the sign. Such a 'rune' is said to have been used by 'black magicians' in pagan incantations and condemnations....To this very day the inverted broken cross--identical to the socialists' 'peace' symbol--is known in Germany as a 'todersrune,' or death rune. Not only was it ordered by Hitler's National Socialists that it must appear on German death notices, but it was part of the official inscription prescribed for the gravestones of Nazi officers of the dread SS. The symbol suited Nazi emphasis on pagan mysticism.''​With the arms of the cross 




Let's look at the charm bracelet 

*Charm bracelet*

*Once Upon a Time*
Charms go back as far as the *Neolithic era* where man would pick up an unusual stone or piece of wood and carry it with him to ward off his enemies. Elaborate jewelry made of precious stones and metals emerged during the age of the *Egyptian Pharaohs*. It was during this time that the first recognizable charm bracelets and necklaces first appeared.
Like people of many ancient civilizations, the citizens of ancient Egypt lived very short lives by today's standard - 30 to 40 years on average. With so little time on earth, they obsessively prepared for a prosperous life after death. Charm bracelets played a significant role in the preparation process. *Charm wrist and neck bracelets were not only coveted as protective shields and signs of status in this life, they were also worn as ID tags to help the Gods guide the wearer and his/her possessions to the proper status level in the afterlife. Kind of an "if found, please return to" note from home.*
*The history of charm bracelets goes back to ancient times when charms were worn to please the gods, to ward off evil spirits, or to gain entry into the afterlife.*


Also, lets look at *Bridesmaid dresses* 

*History*



The bridesmaid dresses are usually similar to that which the bride is wearing. In ancient Roman times, it was customary for the bridal party to dress this way to confuse evil spirits whose intent was to kidnap the bride. By dressing similarly, the evil spirits could not be sure they were taking the right woman.




 
*Now ladies by nooooo means am I condemning anyone who may do these things, its just a lil info..Im always looking up the origin of things because I like research so I thought I would share it..Thats all*​


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> True, no such things as far as the power of spells,but people pratice these rituals. I went into a bookstore and i was amazed how many books they had on casting spells and on witchcraft...and the more disturbing thing is this is under the religious section...which is really weird.Society is really open up to this. In my area, I live in the South..withcraft is really bad down here..Thats why we cant go by looks either..naturally we think people who practice witchcraft wear the black lipstick, treach coats...but noooooooooooo, they look like soccer moms! Thats why discernment is soooo important. God wont leave us ignorant. I had did some research on different things that seem common but has a deeper origin to it. I like to be knowledgeable about whats going on. Let me share some with yall..yall may already know though
> 
> Oh the "innocent" peace sign we see everywhere!!!
> 
> ...



Excellent post   

Oh yes, the bookstores and the Internet are filled with information regarding witchcraft.   It's has no limits.  TV and movies, have glamourized and validated it for decades.   The word use  'Spells' comes from the world of the occult, those who are involved in it.  However all they are doing is invoking the influence of what the Word of God clearly speaks of as familiar or unclean spirits.  


The so called peace sign is definitely an afront to Jesus Christ; the Cross upside down.   Our family does not wear anything that has this symbol on it.    No T Shirts, no  hats, no pins, no nothing.     

Excellent information you've shared.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 1, 2011)

thats amazing because I didnt know what the upside down cross/peace sign stood for until about 6mths ago..I was shocked? Why..I dont know


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks!! I didnt know this!!!

*


Shimmie said:



			The word use 'Spells' comes from the world of the occult, those who are involved in it. However all they are doing is invoking the influence of what the Word of God clearly speaks of as familiar or unclean spirits
		
Click to expand...

*


Shimmie said:


> . .


----------



## brg240 (Nov 1, 2011)

Laela


My mom started giving out candy a couple of years ago. She puts a scripture and 'God loves you' on it. I don't think there is anything wrong with what she's doing.

I have some other thoughts on this, i'll come back.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Thanks!! I didnt know this!!!


*

The 'occult' communicates with spirits of darkness, literally direct communication.  *


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 1, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> True, no such things as far as the power of spells,but people pratice these rituals. I went into a bookstore and i was amazed how many books they had on casting spells and on witchcraft...and the more disturbing thing is this is under the religious section...which is really weird.Society is really open up to this. In my area, I live in the South..withcraft is really bad down here..Thats why we cant go by looks either..naturally we think people who practice witchcraft wear the black lipstick, treach coats...but noooooooooooo, they look like soccer moms! Thats why discernment is soooo important. God wont leave us ignorant. I had did some research on different things that seem common but has a deeper origin to it. I like to be knowledgeable about whats going on. Let me share some with yall..yall may already know though
> 
> Oh the "innocent" peace sign we see everywhere!!!
> 
> ...


​ Alicialynn86

This symbol was on a pair of jeans I tried on in a store. The fit was perfect but the symbol on them did not sit right with me. I told my husband that I did not feel right about the symbol on the jeans and that I would look it up and you just posted it. I believe the Lord was giving me a caution in my spirit concerning the symbol. The symbol would be seen on the jeans if worn. Thank you for posting.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Glory to God!! I was kinda hestitant about posting because I was scared someone would get offended, but it was like a urge to do so..! Amen. The Holy Ghost will really lead us into ALL truths! 

My "I may not have a scripture but something not right about this " radar goes off alot, when that happens I just back away from it. Eventually God shows me..

God wont leave his people ignorant about things. It just scary how things seem innocent when they really not.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Glory to God!! I was kinda hestitant about posting because I was scared someone would get offended, but it was like a urge to do so..! Amen. The Holy Ghost will really lead us into ALL truths!
> 
> My "I may not have a scripture but something not right about this " radar goes off alot, when that happens I just back away from it. Eventually God shows me..
> 
> God wont leave his people ignorant about things. It just scary how things seem innocent when they really not.




Jesus said that MANY would be offended by the Truth (He being the Truth and the Life).


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> [/INDENT]
> Alicialynn86
> 
> This symbol was on a pair of jeans I tried on in a store. The fit was perfect but the symbol on them did not sit right with me. I told my husband that I did not feel right about the symbol on the jeans and that I would look it up and you just posted it. I believe the Lord was giving me a caution in my spirit concerning the symbol. The symbol would be seen on the jeans if worn. Thank you for posting.



A few Summers ago, my daughter and I went through our closets and threw away everything that has an inverted cross on it.    These were clothes in excellent condition, however we were not wearing this symbol upon our clothing, let alone the Temples of the Holy Spirit.    

A lot of designs on clothing can be quite deceptive, because this and many other demonic symbols are hidden within a design where one may not notice it.


----------



## Laela (Nov 1, 2011)

^^^ITA.. Not only in clothing..but pretty much anything...books, furniture, trinkets, paintings, mirrors, etc. Just have to be mindful and wary.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2011)

Laela said:


> ^^^ITA.. Not only in clothing..but pretty much anything...books, furniture, trinkets, paintings, mirrors, etc. Just have to be mindful and wary.



We don't even use the finger expression of 'peace'.   It's the same as giving the ________ sign.    You know. :blush3:


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dont let me get on Clothing Lines,.... . Their satanic symbols are not really hidden


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 1, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Dont let me get on Clothing Lines,.... . Their satanic symbols are not really hidden



Loved One, you've spoken the truth x's ten thousand.  

These skulls with glitter, the huge Gothic crosses have absolutely nothing to do with Jesus Christ our Lord.   Neither do many of the crosses we see on garments, jewelry and other items.    

There's a message behind them and it's coming from the world of darkness.  Folks who wear these items are representing spirits in high places, some know and others are unaware of what they are doing, however it's spiritually dangerous all the more.   What we wear says a lot about who we are and whom we represent.   

Alicialynn86 ... you're speaking the pure Word; I've noticed this for the past few weeks.   

*DO NOT STOP! * 

The Holy Spirit will 'check' you when it's not of Him.  I get 'check' quite often....    And that's good to keep us in line with God.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 1, 2011)

Glory to God! Thanks! I am only a vessel.


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 1, 2011)

_______________


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Nov 1, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> But sometimes we as believers feel like we have a duty to come up and make sure people see as evil what would otherwise have meant nothing to them, and I honestly don't believe that's spiritually beneficial to anyone.  (I speak of things that are not inherently sinful--dressing up or getting candy is not an inherently sinful thing)
> 
> There are people who will want to say that a five year old dressed up as a ladybug going door to door asking for candy is participating in demonic activity, and I have to say that I completely disagree with that.  Are there many many people worshiping Satan today?  Yes, there are.  *But to worship something is an intentional act of paying homage.  No trick or treater is going to accidentally worship Satan, unless they choose to glorify something evil in their costume or the movies they watch.*
> 
> I do agree that those who have consciousness of the spiritual realities of Halloween ought to refrain from participating in it.  I just think that we also have to remember that not everyone has that same level of consciousness.



I agree.  Now do I think ANYONE should be dressed as a witch or warlock or devil?  Absolutely not.   And I can't thank you enough for the part in bold above.     But I don't see harm in kids dressing up in fun outfits and going around getting candy.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

LatterGlory said:


> On the topic of symbols does anyone use oyin handmade products? Have you ever noticed the symbol on it? Does it not look a lot like the hand of fatima? It was the curiosity of the oyin logo that lead to the knowledge of the peace sign and other symbols.
> 
> http://www.exposingsatanism.org/signsymbols.htm
> 
> http://www.hamsameaning.com/



Good Lord!   The Time Warner, AOL symbol !!!!!!!  

LatterGlory, thank you for sharing this list.   Many of these symbols I've been aware of however not all of these.   And the one that stands out to me right now is the AOL symbol.    

I never paid attention to this.   And I can't get past this by saying it's because I am not an AOL user.   In the beginning of my Internet use 1998-99, AOL was giving out free memberships (dial up connections) and I was one of the freebie users.   

God is calling us to WAKE UP!  

How many billions upon billions of dollars of Christian dollars have gone to these huge corporations all in the name of keeping up with technology that so many of us not only use but depend upon everyday. 

We need to bring this capital into the Kingdom of God and weaken the growth of these industries; Christians should be heading these corporations where Jesus is rule, and not the corruptions of the world.  


Much needed post LatterGlory; it's a wake up for sure.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 2, 2011)

. Microsoft has recently announced it's gone into business with Apple Computers, one of the top makers of personal and networking computers. According to Fortune magazine, billionaire Bill Gates, founder of Microsoft, is the richest man in the U.S.A. Gates was an attendee and a key player at Soviet Communist Mikhail Gorbachev's_ State of the World Forum _in San Francisco last year. 






      Cooperating with Apple, Gates and his Microsoft Corporation will gain significant new inroads into the computer market. Microsoft's global software and internet superiority will intensify. But, have Bill Gates and Microsoft linked up with a devilish company in Apple? 
      Consider Apple's choice for its corporate symbol? The company's logo is an apple that has had a bite taken out of it. To many occult insiders, this signifies that the eating of the forbidden fruit (symbolically, the apple) by Adam and Eve in the Garden of Eden was a good thing. Occultists and New Agers teach that taking a bite out of the apple gave the first two humans knowledge, or gnosis, putting them on the path to self-divinity and godhood. 
      Apple Computers was cofounded in the 70s by Stephen Jobs, a weird, New Age guru-type, and Steven Wozniak, also an advocate of the Aquarian Age culture. When entrepreneurs Jobs and Wozniak first marketed their earliest, crude personal computer, they put a price tag of $666 on the product. 666! Coincidental--or on purpose? You decide. 





.





You should research the false goddess the symbol originated from. Some type of fertility goddess..


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> . Microsoft has recently announced it's gone into business with Apple Computers, one of the top makers of personal and networking computers. According to Fortune magazine, billionaire Bill Gates, founder of Microsoft, is the richest man in the U.S.A. Gates was an attendee and a key player at Soviet Communist Mikhail Gorbachev's_ State of the World Forum _in San Francisco last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh geepers... I would be in love with Starbucks... .  It's the way that I sit and relax when I travel.  I always get a Venti and enjoy it before I board the plane.   

... but I'm strictly 'decaf', okay?   

Check this out...

When gay marriage was being legalized in Washington DC and onward to New York, the very thing that one of it's spokemen said was, _'This is just a bite out of the apple, what we want is the whole apple'.  _

I never forgot this man and what he said.  I can still see  him standing with the interviewer talking into the microphone, speaking those words.    

The bite of the apple was not spoken of by 'accident'.  

Do you know what I prayed?   _"No Lord, no they will not have the 'apple'.  _

The good news is that God's Word makes it plain that it is only for a season, that being what the evil ones have planned. 

BTW:  Thank you Alicialynn86 for sharing this.  We NEED to be aware.   This is powerful knowledge.    The question is, Lord what do we do with this, now that we know?   Lord, we thank you that your wisdom prevails and nothing less.


----------



## LatterGlory (Nov 2, 2011)

(Eph 6:13-20)


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2011)

Please do.. 



brg240 said:


> Laela
> 
> 
> My mom started giving out candy a couple of years ago. She puts a scripture and 'God loves you' on it. I don't think there is anything wrong with what she's doing.
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2011)

LatterGlory said:


> Shimmie.Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand. Stand therefore, having your loins girt about with truth, and having on the breastplate of righteousness;
> 
> And your feet shod with the preparation of the gospel of peace; Above all, taking the shield of faith, wherewith ye shall be able to quench all the fiery darts of the wicked. And take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God:
> 
> ...



Amen, LatterGlory, Amen and Amen.   

Every night, I'd lay on the floor beside my son and my daughter's bedside and I'd pray Ephesians 6 over them.  I'd annoint them with oil and speak the Word of God over them completely.  

When they arose, their feet would touch the very place upon the floor where I laid and prayed over them.  My children were dedicated unto the Lord and under His Covenant Blood of Protection.   

Oh how God honors these prayers and the spirits of darkness are kept away from them.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, I have the hamsa as a double representation of the five books of the Torah and the symbolism of the hand of Miriam.  But then it doubles again as the representation in those days of what was to come through the Virgin Mary, Jesus.  It's a very deep meaning related to scripture to me.  So, it's not an evil symbol if it's not an evil symbol to that person.  

I had for years been subjected to charges that the crucifix was "bad," of sorts.  Well, it's not bad, it happened and continues to happen at every Mass.  Not everything is an evil attempt or linkage...we have to be wise to know the difference.  I mean this to say that, if to a certain person, these symbols refer to G-d, then so be it.  It's not up to me to predetermine of myself that they don't.  Just saying.


----------



## Laela (Nov 2, 2011)

That's interesting about the Starbucks logo....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 3, 2011)

interesting about Miriam's hand going to read up on that one....


----------



## sweetvi (Dec 21, 2013)

i just learned about the peace sign and starbucks.....so crazy


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Dec 22, 2013)

I never knew that about the "peace" sign. I feel very bad about this because my daughter has a piece of clothing that displays it prominently. This item will be removed immediately and I will repent. Thank you ladies, for sharing such vital information. I truly delight in learning something new.


----------

